# vigyázz te is, majd felhívlak



## guyunusa

Can anyone please help me with this Hungarian phrases? I don't know what they mean; if someone could translate them into English or Spanish I'll be thankful.

*vigyaz te is majd fel hivlak

Thanks.


----------



## zoltan2

*vigyaz te is majd fel hivlak

*take care, I will call you*

Thanx.[/quote]

Even though it's a rough translation, I hope it helps.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Correctly: "Vigyázz te is; majd felhívlak." "You too take care (of yourself); I'll call you." Sounds like a line from a telephone conversation just before people hang up. Is this from rap lyrics as well?


----------

